# υστερότερος



## kaydee (Mar 18, 2009)

"Το υστερότερο χρονολογημένο ποίημα ... "
Σας φαίνεται κάπως; Το έγραψα κάποια στιγμή, αυθόρμητα, χωρίς να το πολυσκεφτώ, μα τώρα αμφιβάλλω, γιατί μου ακούγεται λίγο σαν το καλυτερότερο, ή το αιωνιότερο - δικαίως, αδίκως;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2009)

Ο τύπος _υστερότερος_ είναι εντάξει (το _ύστερος_ έχει κανονικά παραθετικά, όπως φαίνεται και στο ΛΚΝ: http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictonlineplsql/simple_search.display_all_lemmas?the_lemma_id_TR=46305&the_lemma_id_KR=&the_lemma_id_GEO=), αλλά στη δική σου φράση χρειάζεσαι νομίζω επίρρημα κι όχι επίθετο (Το υστερότερα χρονολογημένο ποίημα...).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 18, 2009)

Δεν είναι "μεταγενέστερο";


----------



## kaydee (Mar 18, 2009)

Δεν θέλω απλώς το "μεταγενέστερο", θέλω το "υστερότερο", μάλλον το "το υστερότερο", το τελευταίο στη σειρά των μεταγενέστερων/ύστερων (ή κάτι τέτοιο). Υπάρχει πράγματι ο τύπος στα λεξικά, μα δεν ξέρω γιατί μου χτυπάει τώρα που το διαβάζω - κι όπως λένε στον τόπο μου, το χειρότερο είναι να το βάλεις με το νου σου (ό,τι κι αν είναι αυτό το "το"). Όσο για την επιρρηματική έννοια, ναι, μα αν το αντικαταστήσεις με το "τελευταίο", λόγου χάριν, ή το "δεύτερο" κλπ., θα πεις άραγε "το τελευταία/δεύτερα χρονολογημένο ποίημα", ή το "τελευταίο χρονολογημένο ποίημα".
Μήπως είναι η όλη σύνταξη παράξενη τελικά, ένας αφόρητος αγγλισμός; Το "παλαιότερο χρονολογημένο ποίημα" ακούγεται εντάξει - ή μήπως όχι;


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2009)

Εννοείς το 'the latest dated poem'; Είναι σωστό αυτό ή θα έπρεπε να είναι 'the last of (the) dated poems'; Το πρώτο μού δίνει την εντύπωση ότι θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει «το πιο πρόσφατα χρονολογημένο». Να πούμε στα ελληνικά «το τελευταίο από τα χρονολογημένα ποιήματα» για αυτό που θεωρώ ότι εννοείς; (Μπερδεύτηκα εντελώς!)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 18, 2009)

Επίσης, το νεότερο (όπως έχουμε "το παλαιότερο") χρονολογημένο χειρόγραφο κλπ.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 18, 2009)

Αναφερόμαστε στο ποίημα το οποίο χρονολογήθηκε ως το πλέον πρόσφατο (σε σχέση με κάποια άλλα) ή στο ποίημα του οποίου η χρονολόγηση έγινε κατόπιν αυτής των άλλων ποιημάτων; 

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, μερικές προτάσεις: 
1. Το ποίημα το οποίο χρονολογήθηκε ως μεταγενέστερο των άλλων.
2. Το ποίημα το οποίο χρονολογήθηκε ως το πλέον πρόσφατο.

Επίσης, ελλείψει του πρωτοτύπου, μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε ότι το "χρονολογημένος" δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση θα αρκόυσε "το πλέον πρόσφατο ποίημα".

Για τον τύπο "υστερότερος" διατηρώ επιφυλάξεις. Άλλωστε, για τον έσχατο δεν έχουμε τον τύπο "ύστατος" (η χρήση του οποίου, όμως, δεν νομίζω ότι ενδείνυται εν προκειμένω);

Τελικά, ίσως η παράθεση του προς μετάφραση πρωτοτύπου βοηθούσε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται για μετάφραση, το υπέθεσα απλώς επειδή θεώρησα ότι η kaydee έχει κολλήσει στο αγγλικό _latest dated poems_. Θα μας πει η ίδια. Πάντως, στα ποιήματα είναι συχνά απαραίτητη η χρήση του «χρονολογημένος» επειδή έχουμε και πολλά αχρονολόγητα, που δεν αποκλείεται να είναι και μεταγενέστερα των χρονολογημένων.


----------



## kaydee (Mar 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται για μετάφραση, το υπέθεσα απλώς επειδή θεώρησα ότι η kaydee έχει κολλήσει στο αγγλικό _latest dated poems_. Θα μας πει η ίδια. Πάντως, στα ποιήματα είναι συχνά απαραίτητη η χρήση του «χρονολογημένος» επειδή έχουμε και πολλά αχρονολόγητα, που δεν αποκλείεται να είναι και μεταγενέστερα των χρονολογημένων.



Ακριβώς, το "χρονολογημένο" είναι απαραίτητο - ο λόγος για τα ποιήματα του Πινδάρου. Ακριβώς, έχω κολλήσει σε μετάφραση (που ξανακοιτώ). Όχι ακριβώς, η φράση δεν ειναι το latest dated poem, αλλά το last dated poem. Με άλλα λόγια, το πιο πρόσφατο ποίημα στο χρονολόγιο του ποιητή, εάν θέλετε, έτσι όπως έχουμε μπορέσει να το συντάξουμε βάσει των έως τώρα δεδομένων - οποιοδήποτε παπυρικό εύρημα θα μπορούσε να ανατρέψει τη σειρά, και αυτό που χρονολογείται σήμερα ως το πιο πρόσφατο, να βρεθεί προτελευταίο (λόγου χάριν). Όπως είπα, το έγραψα χωρίς να το πολυσκεφτώ. Τώρα το πολυσκέφτομαι λιγάκι (sic), κι αναρωτιέμαι εάν μετέφρασα απλώς το αγγλικό κατά λέξη χωρίς να το καταλάβω, εάν επανέλαβα κάποια φράση που έχω διαβάσει/ακούσει, εάν βγάζει τέλος πάντων νόημα η φράση και εάν στέκει. Για κάποιο λόγο, το απλό, απλούστατο "τελευταίο" δεν μου βγήκε - ούτε και το "ύστατο", βέβαια, μάλλον επειδή μου θυμίζει κάτι πένθιμο.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 19, 2009)

kaydee said:


> η φράση δεν ειναι το latest dated poem, αλλά το last dated poem. Με άλλα λόγια, το πιο πρόσφατο ποίημα στο χρονολόγιο του ποιητή, εάν θέλετε, έτσι όπως έχουμε μπορέσει να το συντάξουμε βάσει των έως τώρα δεδομένων.



Επομένως, μιλάμε για το τελευταίο/ το πλέον πρόσφατο από τα χρονολογημένα ποιήματα του Πινδάρου. Γιατί όμως δεν σε ικανοποιούν αυτές οι δύο απλές και κατανοητές επιλογές που σκέφτηκες και επιμένεις για το "ύστερος"/ "υστερότερος";


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Mar 21, 2009)

Τι παλεύετε με τα "υστερότερο" και "μεταγενέστερο"; Γράψε "ύστατο" να τελειώνεις! Τι πα να πει θυμίζει κάτι πένθιμο;


----------



## kaydee (Mar 22, 2009)

Ο λόγος που μου ήρθε το "υστερότερο" αντί του "ύστατο" είναι απλός: προηγείται η φράση "το παλαιότερο χρονολογημένο ποίημα". 
Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το "τελευταίος". Για το "ύστατος", ομολογώ πως μου πέφτει λίγο βαρύ ή παράταιρο μέσα στο υπόλοιπο κείμενο. Περισσότερο, όμως, ρωτάω για να δω εάν είναι όντως παράξενο το "υστερότερο" ή απλώς μου φαίνεται εμένα παράξενο (πλέον).


----------



## rogne (Nov 11, 2016)

Ανάσταση νήματος.

Θα ήθελα μια επιβεβαίωση από τους ειδικούς αν ο τύπος "υστερότερος" είναι όντως διαδεδομένος και, ας πούμε, "κανονικός" σε αρχαιολογικά συμφραζόμενα, όπως βλέπω στου γκούγκλη. Εννοώ εδώ το, χμ, απλό (τρομάρα μας) _latest _ως αντίθετο του _earliest _(π.χ., σε μια συλλογή νομισμάτων, το _latest coin_). Αν όχι, τι χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο και... "κανονικότερα";


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2016)

Να περιπτώσεις όπου υποθέτω ότι αποδίδει το *later*:

Σε υστερότερα κείμενα της αρχαίας ελληνικής γραμματείας...
http://www.greek-language.gr/digitalResources/ancient_greek/history/ag_history/browse.html?start=123

Το όνομά του Ευφρονίου συνοδεύει στα πρωιμότερα αγγεία το ρήμα «έγραψεν», που δηλώνει τον αγγειογράφο, και στα υστερότερα το «εποίησεν», που σημαίνει πιθανότατα ότι ο Ευφρόνιος στράφηκε κάποια στιγμή της καριέρας του από την αγγειογραφία στην αγγειοπλαστική. 
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ευφρόνιος

Στην υπώρεια του λόφου διασώζονται τμήματα του αρχαίου περιβόλου με λέσβιο αρχικά και ισόδομο υστερότερα σύστημα δόμησης.
http://odysseus.culture.gr/h/3/gh352.jsp?obj_id=2375


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 16, 2016)

Μοιάζει, λοιπόν, να είναι πιο δόκιμη η χρήση του για τον συγκριτικό βαθμό ("later"), παρά για τον υπερθετικό ("latest")... Για το τελευταίο δεν είδα κανένα «πλέον ύστερο», πάντως. :)


----------



## rogne (Nov 16, 2016)

Το συγκριτικό τι να το κάνουμε, έχουμε και το "μεταγενέστερο". Υπερθετικό δεν έχουμε και ταλαιπωριόμαστε με ό,τι... "καλυτερότερο" βρίσκουμε.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2016)

rogne said:


> ... Υπερθετικό δεν έχουμε και ταλαιπωριόμαστε με ό,τι... "καλυτερότερο" βρίσκουμε.



Το _ύστατο _δεν κάνει; Δεν λέω αν χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως, μόνο αν κάνει. Εκτός αν θέλουμε το latest με τη σημασία του πιο πρόσφατου, του _πλέον πρόσφατου_ που έγραφε επίσης ο Ρογήρος το μακρινό 2009.

Η _ύστατη εποχή_ (του χαλκού π.χ.) πάντως έχει και χρήση και περγαμηνές.


----------



## rogne (Nov 17, 2016)

Το "ύστατος" να το δεχτώ (έστω και μετά δυσκολίας) σε μια ακολουθία του τύπου "πρώιμος-ύστερος-ύστατος" (όθεν και η "ύστατη εποχή"), όταν όμως έχεις να κάνεις π.χ. με έναν σωρό από νομίσματα από τα οποία το _latest _είναι, ξέρω 'γω, μερικά χρόνια μεταγενέστερο από το _earliest_, ζορίζει το πράγμα. Για τον ίδιο πάνω-κάτω λόγο με προβληματίζει εντόνως και η αντιστροφή της σειράς, τρόπον τινά, ή αλλιώς η αλλαγή του σημείου θέασης (από το παρελθόν στο παρόν μας): θα πούμε "το πλέον πρόσφατο", δηλαδή το πιο κοντινό σε μας, για το παραπάνω _latest _νόμισμα επειδή είναι π.χ. του 300 μ.Χ. ενώ το αντίστοιχο _earliest _είναι του 290; Για τον _τελευταίο_, δηλαδή _τον πιο πρόσφατο_ και κοντινό μας, δίσκο του νομπελίστα μας, ας πούμε, δεν υπάρχει φυσικά πρόβλημα, αλλά για τα αρχαιολογικά τεκμήρια;


----------

